# Landlord not paying Building fees and past AC bills



## Waterruler (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a situation with my landlord. He is not paying the building fees, and thus my access card to the building has been cancelled, and he has not payed yet the A/C bills for the months before I moved in, and hence the A/C has been disconnected.

I live in JLT, my tennancy contract has not yet been registred with Ejrari, and I paid him in 2 cheques, the second one is dated 2 months from now.

The access card problem is trivial, as there are always friendly security guards at the entrance of the building to open the door for me. However, the A/C is becoming more and more crucial as the weather heats up.

I informed my landlord about the situation as soon as I moved in (3 months ago), he started by assuring me that he will fix, but never did. Now, he does not reply to my emails or answers my calls. The agent I used to find this apartment, who is a friend of the landlord, understands the situations and tried to help me locate and talk to the owner (he is Iranian and lives in Teheran), but it seems that the landlord just doesn't care.

What are my option at this stage? Any advice to solve this situation?

Thanks for you help


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The agent should have registered the TA with Ejair by now, if he wont do it you can register it yourself and report him to RERA for non payment of Service Fees. They can advise you. Then inform him you are moving out and the 2nd chq will not be honoured. He cannot file a case against you for bouncing a chq if you have moved out due to him not paying service fees. You are not going to get your deposit back but you really cannot live with no a/c in the summer.


----------

